# Favourite Clips, Anyone?



## LittleAussiePoodle (Jun 2, 2016)

I've been meaning to ask this for some time, but never got around to it. What is your favourite clip, whether it be on your poodle or on others'?
I really liked Hendrix with shaved legs and a long body, sort of like a reverse lamb. When I let him grow out to a puppy cut, however, I found I LOVED him with a long coat. It's getting to be spring now, so I had to cut it off into a miami (w/o poms on his feet), but once summer is over I may just let it grow out again.
Since I liked that so much, I'm thinking of experimenting with other cuts. I was thinking of growing out his topknot, or maybe his ears, so I could try some of those adorable Japanese styles. 
Here are some photos of the different clips I've tried with Hendrix. You can see he's had a teddy bear, reverse lamb, puppy, miami, ect ect. The last photo is his latest cut.
I'm dying to try something new. Poor Hendrix. Speaking of which, I have to cut his face and paws again tonight. He has peach fuzz .


----------



## Lori G (Sep 19, 2014)

*Miami*

We don't have our mpoo yet but I LOVE a Miami clip, complete with anklets, topknot, etc. I'm hoping my hubby will grow to love the clip. As of now, he says "those kind" of clips are too foofoo. LOL!


----------



## shell (Jul 10, 2015)

I honestly don't know the names of the different clips. For Addy I like a clean face and clean feet, I like coat on the rest of the body. I home groom but I am not good at it on her yet. I really need to get her topknot under control. I am debating on whether or not I just want to take her for a professional on occasion just because she is so much more dog to groom then what I'm used to!  She deserves a decent do now and then!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I love a German or a modified version of it. We had a great thread called Masculine Grooms Do They Even Exist? with some very good pictures. Buck is always in a basic sport trim, because it is always so darn hot here.


----------



## LittleAussiePoodle (Jun 2, 2016)

I home groom, too.
I'm not very good at it either, I always get nervous using warm clippers. Hendrix id really good, though.

I know what you mean about the heat, we get it awfully here too. You can't do anything with the coat when it's that hot, and in winter they get all muddy. Can't win.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Molly's clip doesn't have a name.......it's a compromise of me wanting her coat long and fluffy and wanting it to be less to brush.......I guess it could be called a hybrid poodle/portugese water dog clip?LOL!!! But it is my favorite clip for 'her'!

Pic of Molly vs a Portie; :biggrin1:


----------



## NatalieAnne (Jul 23, 2016)

My first TPOO always had the puppy clip. But after seeing many of the poodles in various clips here, I'd like to experiment a bit as time moves on. I like several of the clips I've seen on the dogs here & the videos of dogs moving in various clips.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Lamb trims are generally flattering on poodles









German is nice and manly









Miami's can be cute









Swirl Clip









Teddy bear









Of course my fave trims are the proper show trims. Puppy, second puppy (scandi), continental.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Molly's clip doesn't have a name.......it's a compromise of me wanting her coat long and fluffy and wanting it to be less to brush.......I guess it could be called a hybrid poodle/portugese water dog clip?LOL!!!!
> 
> Pic of Molly vs a Portie; :biggrin1:



I call it a modified Conti on Timi!








I tried rosettes, but I thought the were a bit much on her








I don't know what the heck to call what ai did last winter! I was just practicing my scissoring.








Now she is in a Miami, but can't wait to put her back in a modified Conti, that is my favorite!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Tiny Poodles said:


> I call it a modified Conti on Timi!
> View attachment 351049
> 
> 
> ...


No front bracelets on Molly, otherwise I WOULD call it a modified conti too LOL!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

MollyMuiMa said:


> No front bracelets on Molly, otherwise I WOULD call it a modified conti too LOL!



So it is a more modified Conti, that's all!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Scandalous Scaninavian? lol


----------



## LittleAussiePoodle (Jun 2, 2016)

Love the modified conti


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

I have to say my favourite is a very basic retriever clip! I like to see their beautiful body shapes and am not a big fan of big hair. Rory would hate it as he likes getting as messy as possibly and gets super hot in summer. Works for us!


----------



## LittleAussiePoodle (Jun 2, 2016)

Such great clips you guys use!
MollyMuiMa, I don't know how you deal with that cut! The long fur would never work on Hendrix, he loves mud and water too much  even shaven to half an inch he comes inside looking like a chocolate poodle. Plus I already hate having to clip his face and paws once a week to keep him looking fresh, your girl's hind is so clean shaven, you must have to toil away quite often. Not my cup of tea, but it looks great on Molly.
I never really liked the conti clip, but I must admit it looks very regal. Sadly, I think the cut has to suit the dog's personality as well. Hendrix might look dignified in a conti at home but when he's bouncing down the street, it may not look quite as put together . And they told me poodles were elegant. God, I've never had a dog that tripped over his own feet more.
Silly little dog.

The retriever cut is brilliant. Shaved up to his hocks and knees? Even if he's not, that would work great on Hendrix now that our backyard is a sludge pit. May just try that


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Blue is in a mostly-short-all-over clip, with a moderate topknot (no banding) and tail pouf. Last spring I had him in a historically correct continental clip. He looked beautiful (can't find the picture, or I'd post it), but it took just about a month for me to decide it was waaaay more work to maintain than I wanted to put into it, so I put him back into his usual clip. Jazz is usually in a Miami, classy, poodley, but relatively low-care, but this summer she's groomed like Blue. This fall, I think I'll work toward a Miami on both of them.


----------



## kayla_baxter (Jul 17, 2015)

I've liked everything that Fletcher's been on in. I loved the Miami, but the girlfriend wasn't a fan of the bracelets so they went.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LittleAussiePoodle (Jun 2, 2016)

That's a shame, those bracelets looked cute.
When I cut Hendrix down I meant to leave poms, but I completely forgot and shaved right up one hind leg, so that idea was all over


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

Lori G said:


> We don't have our mpoo yet but I LOVE a Miami clip, complete with anklets, topknot, etc. I'm hoping my hubby will grow to love the clip. As of now, he says "those kind" of clips are too foofoo. LOL!


Haha! LoriG your husband sounds like mine. I too love the Miami clip with the bracelets, but my husband is, shall we say, opposed to the idea. 

I like a lot of different clips, as long as the face is shaved clean.


----------



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

kayla_baxter said:


> I've liked everything that Fletcher's been on in. I loved the Miami, but the girlfriend wasn't a fan of the bracelets so they went.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the top one! Was it a lot of work to maintain?


----------



## grab (Jun 1, 2010)

I like the German trim. That swirl trim is cute too. I'll have to try it on Brooks next time he's floofy. I do love the Miami and put Brooks (and now Umney) in it often, although I keep my boys with super long bracelets because I think they look like cute little horses


----------



## Raven's Mom (Mar 18, 2014)

I love Raven in a Miami. I keep the bracelets close clipped, but love the poodlely look with very low maintanance. I use a 7 on her body and it lasts me several weeks. In cold weather I do a lamb. I must have a clean face and feet even if her body gets a little length to it. I also don't do banding so her top knot is a couple trimmed and blown out fluffy.


----------



## PoodleDreaming (Jun 10, 2015)

Seamus is currently in a New Yorker? I think. Anyway he has a band around his mid-section and one around his neck. I am really enjoying this trim on him.


----------



## Malasarus (Apr 4, 2016)

I'm a big fan of the German clip. Or... anything with shaved ears, honestly. I just have a thing for shaved ears I suppose. The German clip is basically just a modification of another favorite of mine, the Lamb, by shaving the ears and tail. I am also a fan of the Continental, the Modified Continental, and the Historically Correct Continental. I also really love the New Yorker, like Seamus has! You never see it, but I love it. There's also a modified version of that one called the 5th Avenue which I like, which is the same but with bracelets on the front legs! The Scandinavian can look amazing too. So many choices...


----------



## PoodleDreaming (Jun 10, 2015)

I have new favorite for Seamus  It's somewhere in between a lamb and a german. I took the ears shorter but not shaved and I left the tail because it was docked too short and it's really quite a fat tail. Ha. I think it would look awful shaved.

Geramb? Lerman hehe


----------

